# Peggy's Walleye Trolling Rod



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*I've started on another walleye rod for my wife, Peggy. She's fishing with me more and more and asked that I make her a rod for trolling crankbaits to go along with her jigging rods that Doc, Mark Blabaum, Rich Gassman, and Stan Grace helped me to build for her last year.*

*I've still got the split grip area to do and also the guides, but here's the start of it, anyhow. Again, Stan Grace's beautiful (in my eyes) Rocky Mountain Juniper and Rich Gassman's wonderful handle work. I just glued all of the parts together (trigger, reel seat and components).*


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's some kind of detail in that marbeling! Beautiful job on the handle, too! How late into the fall are ya'll usually able to fish for wallys?


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Out of the boat we're able to go into October on Lake Sakakawea and a bit later on the Missouri River. Some years, with a nice fall, we've fished into November, too, Jerry. Thanks for the nice words. Rich does a wonderful job of fit and finish when inletting the IPS reel seat into the wood. Don't have a clue how he's able to keep doing every one of them so perfectly, and have to take my hat off to him.*

*I wish that I could capture the colors of the marbling better. I've tried sunlight and several brands of light bulbs and always struggle getting it to show as I see it. Haven't been able to do it yet. These newer bulbs that are more like flourescent-type are the closest without editting the colors at all. In the past, I had to edit the colors to get reasonably close. I haven't needed to do that since using these, but it still doesn't get it overall, just in places.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

man that is a beautiful piece of work .i would consider that truly as art work.this the first time i've ck out anything on forum but i will do it more often now.


----------



## PSRods (Mar 31, 2008)

*Beautiful!!!!*

Putter,

I am continually amazed at the detail in your marbling!! I saw Ron do it when he was down here in Texas, but I have yet to give it a try. I've gotta do it. All your work is absolutely beautiful. Ain't this a great craft?! 

Paul


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Yes, this is a GREAT craft and it seems to be mostly filled with some very wonderful people who are willing to pitch in and help others at the drop of a hat. Thanks, Paul (and you, too, budana). Appreciate such nice comments on my cave drawings...*


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great looking rod, I'm sure that Peggy will love it. The colors are great and the look of the marbling is outstanding.


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

As always, beautiful work Putter.


----------



## sandyd (Mar 31, 2008)

I love your work and for some reason this piece seems to draw me to it more then any of the others so far. Not sure if it is the way you have taken the picture but each swirl seems to belong.

Gee I must sound like I am on something really weird.

How about I just say nice work.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow Putter! Youv'e really outdone yourself on this one. Looks similar to the reel on your avatar. Really pretty work! The juniper is very striking, is it as lightweight as cedar?......Mrs.P should be pleased with this one for sure...Lefty reel , huh. I have a couple of old LH bass reels. (early Shimano Bantam mag plus, and Ambass. 4000, yes 4000) When chunkin lures all day , it's nice to not have to change hands to reel in after every cast......Very nice work sir,,,,Jim


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

The marbling is soo crisp on this one Buddy. I love it. You are way lucky to have Peg out on the water with ya.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Putter.....
That rod is co-ordinated so well, it looks like a symphony !!




ML..:texasflag


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

sandyd: "for some reason this piece seems to draw me to it more then any of the others"
*That's likely because it's something I'm doing for my wife, Sandy???*

pg542: "Looks similar to the reel on your avatar." *It's pretty much the same pigments, Jim. *" The juniper is very striking, is it as lightweight as cedar?" *I think juniper is a cedar or cedar is a juniper?? Anyway, it's VERY light and I sure agree about it's beauty, too. And the lefty reels? That's all Peggy and I have been buying for many, many years now. I do have some older ones that are right-handed (30 or so, I suppose). Wished they had made a line-counter right out of the chute in left hand, too...*

Doc: "You are way lucky to have Peg out on the water with ya."* A big 10-4, there, my friend. She is certainly my way-better-half, emphasis on WAY BETTER.*

*Mark, Mary Lou: Thanks for the nice words. *

*I'm going to do this as good as possible for her. She's worth pouring some time and thought into this rod for her.*


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome work as usual Putter!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*WOW!! love that*

*WOW!!! *Love that marble job Putter, from this side of the screen it looks like blue flames all around. Gorgeous as always. I had no idea how expensive those pigment colors are, but they sure are beautiful. My congrats to Peg on her new toy.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That is awesome Putter! The color of the wood handle is so striking against the blue rod...simple beautiful! Your marbling is like a campfire...you could set and stare at it for hours.....and I've never made a handle out of wood, but boy, what beautiful work in marrying it to the reel seat...was that all Rich's doing?


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Terrry, Rich did all of the work with the wood grips and all I had to do was arbor the "held handle" and the reel seat and glue the parts together to the reel seat, hood piece, and also the trigger on it. He really does a fantastic job of fit and finish.*

*Thanks again (Stan, Eddie, Terry)!!*
*Putter*


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*I did a Moire wrap in the split grip area using a D metallic and a Sulky holoshimmer (flat mylar) silver prismatic thread on the bottom with a D blue metallic over top (and an E thread for the sacrificial one). It looked good upstairs, but when Peggy and I took it out in the sunshine, the silver prismatic mylar just overpowered it. Many multi-colored spots shot back from the wrap.*

*In the shade, it looked OK, though (as the first pic shows).*

*So we decided to put an open diamond wrap over top of it to cut back on the "too much" effect. That pleased my better half and she's now very happy with it so far (guides to go yet)...*

*The colors in the final pictures aren't quite right ~sigh~. My camera is starting to hate me again.*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW, what a nice look!!! I've not seen deco wrap over moire u-wrap. Very striking! Good call, I like the diamonds "over" better than w/o.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Thanks, Jim. That was the best that I could come up with barring cutting off the wrap through 3 layers of thick high build...*

*I forgot that I haven't done the trim bands on each end of the diamond yet, either. There's just a very thin coat of finish on the tie-offs and not over the whole diamond in the above pic.*


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Wow Putter! Youv'e really outdone yourself on this one. Looks similar to the reel on your avatar. Really pretty work! *The juniper is very striking, is it as lightweight as cedar?.*.....Mrs.P should be pleased with this one for sure...Lefty reel , huh. I have a couple of old LH bass reels. (early Shimano Bantam mag plus, and Ambass. 4000, yes 4000) When chunkin lures all day , it's nice to not have to change hands to reel in after every cast......Very nice work sir,,,,Jim


The Juniper is as light as cedar and very dense as it grows slowly in dry climates. While it has many similarities to Cedar and is locally called cedar in many areas it does not belong to the same family. The Juniper shown is Rocky Mountain Juniper and a Google hit for it will leave one with more information than many will desire to know.


----------

